

The Face Detection Algorithm Set to Revolutionize Image Search - jhartmann
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/535201/the-face-detection-algorithm-set-to-revolutionize-image-search/

======
jhartmann
There is also a paper published with technical details at
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.02766](http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.02766). They are
using Spatial Pyramid Pooling like the Microsoft Deep Learning group out of
China combined with a sliding window evaluation over the input images. Looks
like we finally have an approach that does well on occluded and rotated faces.
That is something that Viola-Jones does quite poorly, so its quite an exciting
advance.

